
Arsenic Contamination in Bottled Water - hedora
https://www.consumerreports.org/water-quality/arsenic-in-some-bottled-water-brands-at-unsafe-levels/
======
londons_explore
This is a very poor report from CR.

They are mixing two claims in a misleading way.

1:. Federal water standards are too lax.

2: Some Mexico produced water is over the federal standard.

For 1, that might be a valid claim, but they should show health data and
campaign to change the standard. Note that the WHO and EU both have the same
standards, so it's going to take a lot of data to prove that all three
organisations have it wrong.

For 2, the only issue here is that sometimes foreign products get imported
illegally, usually in small quantities (Amazon seller, probably small foreign
supermarket). Overall, that doesn't seem a big risk to the American people.

Apart from those issues, all the other test results show that all
manufacturers substantially stick to the federal regulations, which sounds
'working as intended' to me. CR is just trying to use 'scarey arsnic' to make
it sound like they've caught a bunch of bad guys here.

------
NikkiA
Note that arsenic at low levels is an essential dietary mineral for many/most?
mammals. The jury is out on whether that includes humans.

So we might want not to go to too much of an extreme in eradicating natural
sources of natural levels of arsenic from our diet.

------
hedora
Surprisingly, Crystal Geyser had the same problem over ten years wars ago and
claimed to fix it, but they’re still on the list.

